# Favorite Snack?



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

What's your furbaby's favorite snake? 

Haylee dances around the kitchen when she see's me holding these.....











ChiknRings


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't know yet, everything I have tried to give him went in his mouth and came out the other end









His tummy must be really sensitive.. Still looking though

Andrea~


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The girls love Zuke's Chicken Z-Filets (they come running when they smell them). They also love Zuke's mini Naturals and Solid Gold's Jerky treats.

Oh, just a note. Don't use the z-filets as a treat in a kong if it is going to sit around for more then an hour. I did that a couple of weeks ago and came back to discover ants all over it! I freaked out and ended up cleaning my apartment from top to bottom. I haven't seen a single ant except for what was in the Kong.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Anything that smells like chicken is Boo's favorite snack.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Cheese,Freeze Dried Chicken,Pup Corn,Frozen Green Beans, Oh and I forgot Bully Sticks


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> What's your furbaby's favorite snake?
> 
> Haylee dances around the kitchen when she see's me holding these.....
> 
> ...


Those look really good! I may have to try them. 

Bella loves Dingos any kind of Dingos. She eats the mini bones until all the red stuff (the meat) is out of them. And then leaves them. Miss Noelle loves Dingos too. We sent her some in her birthday exchange gift. And her mommy said she devours them. Bella also loves the chicknjerky Dingo.


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola loves zukes mini naturals too and meaties. also old mother hubard peanut mini bones and these little treats that look like gingerbread men (not sure of the name!) i only buy the natural treats...she also loves chicken







opps almost forgot- she LOVES bully sticks, eww i know, but they last sooo much longer than the edible type bones


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

My malts favorite snack is asparagus and greenbeans.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy's is the liver flavored Charle Bear treats, they are a dry treat which is the only kind he likes other than people food treats. They only have 3 calories a treat so they are good for training time. I found them on the site for the clickers for clicker traning that someone here had posted once. I buy them through Petedge.com because they are cheaper, but you can get them at Petsmart also.


http://www.charleebear.com/


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I found that as long as I call it a "treat" mine will eat anything! But mostly I give them vanilla yogurt Cheerios. They're cheap, easy to find, they like 'em and so do I.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine love apples and bananas! 
Of course chicken or beef would be first but I don't consider
that a snack. (the lil carnivorous scamps)


----------



## evie's mom (Jun 19, 2006)

cheerios and nutro chicken and rice sticks. evie is very picky when it comes to everything, she won't eat dingos or any sort of mini bones or jerky.


----------

